# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه اطلاعات

## Mersad95

با سلام خدمت دوستان میخواستم بدونم کسی در رابطه با این دانشگاه و رشتش اطلاعاتی داره حالا فامیلی یا دوست و آشنایی که تحصیل کرده باشه و کلا مزایای این دانشگاه چیه ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## AM24

قبلا تاپیک ایجاد شده
رشته های موجود در دانشگده اطلاعات

----------


## artim

دانشگاه اطلاعات تهران

دانشکده اطلاعات

رشته های موجود در دانشگده اطلاعات

----------


## Mersad95

> دانشگاه اطلاعات تهران
> 
> دانشکده اطلاعات
> 
> رشته های موجود در دانشگده اطلاعات


مرسی داداش

----------

